# CE ql3 course dates



## FFmedic03 (5 Feb 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Anyone out there have any info in regards to combat engineer ql3 course dates for 2013? Any info would be appreciated,

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2013)

I assume you are on PAT Pl in Gagetown or soon will be?   Your CoC will let you know when you are course loaded on a course; which may or may not be the next serial.

If I remember at work tomorrow,  I can look at the national training calender for dates.


----------



## FFmedic03 (5 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the response skeletor. Things are on the horizon and I'm just trying to get an idea of what my year will look like.

Thanks again.


----------



## McG (5 Feb 2013)

There are usually a number of course starts through the year.  Your dates will depend on when you get to CFSME and when you get BMQ(L) complete.

As an aside "CE" usually implies construction engineering.  Within military engineers, you will be misunderstood if you say "CE" when you want to talk about cbt engrs.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Feb 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> Within military engineers, you will be misunderstood if you say "CE" when you want to talk about cbt engrs.


By "misunderstood," he means "mocked."


----------



## Pandora114 (6 Feb 2013)

What's yellow and sleeps 6?

A CE Truck! 

You know, I'm sad that the PMQ's aren't maintained by CE anymore.  Took em forever to fix something, but they did it right the first time because they didn't want to come back!

I have a million of em...don't forget to leave a tip for your bartender!  Thank you!

Combat Engineer /=/ (Supposed to be does not equal) CE.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> What's yellow and sleeps 6?
> 
> A CE Truck!



And alot of people won't get this reference as they do not use only yellow trucks now.


----------



## Pandora114 (6 Feb 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> And alot of people won't get this reference as they do not use only yellow trucks now.



I know..they use blue vans   Old joke is old, old woman is old.  My Lawn...off it.


----------

